# Good RCI resorts in Hawaii



## pujasam (May 12, 2008)

I have deposited my week at RCI and want to exchange it for a week in any island in Hawaii.

I'm looking to go for our honeymoon in Feb 2009 and this would be our first trip to Hawaii. What we are looking for is a good newer resort with beach access. Would prefer maui or big island, but our first preference would be a better resort.

We have been to Grand Mayan Puerto Vallarta using rci and we loved it. The resort was fabulous and we felt it was extremely luxurious.

It would be great if i could get some advice on which resorts would be worth consideration.


----------



## lprstn (May 12, 2008)

*My favorites*

Ka'anapali Beach Club (#4985)
WorldMark Kihei (#6494)
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#8599)
Shell Vacations Club at Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village (#5851)
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (#3684)
 Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort (#5971)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 12, 2008)

pujasam said:


> What we are looking for is a good newer resort with beach access.



What does "beach access" mean?  

where you walk out the door and onto a beach?
where the beach is a short walk away?  
where you have a short drive to a beach?
Does the beach have to be swimmable?  If yes, what time of year do you intend to travel (time of year often affects whether or not a beach is swimmable)?


----------



## pujasam (May 12, 2008)

I plan to travel around 14th feb 2009. Would like a swimmable beach.
Short walk or walk out of the door and into the beach would be ideal.


----------



## Darlene (May 12, 2008)

What are t/s are using for your trade?  What week did you deposit, what size unit, and are you willing to accept a smaller unit?  How far ahead did you deposit it with RCI?  If you are looking for something for Feb. 2009 that's only 9 months from now, and you may have already missed the bulk deposits.  Remember that with RCI the further out you deposit and request, the higher the trading power you have.  Most people try to deposit their weeks 1-2 years out.  It really depends on what your trading as to what I would recommend that you try and get.


----------



## Avery (May 12, 2008)

pujasam said:


> I plan to travel around 14th feb 2009. Would like a swimmable beach.
> Short walk or walk out of the door and into the beach would be ideal.



It's a bit late to get picky for President's week in Hawaii...


----------



## tompalm (May 13, 2008)

Concur with the above, I had a RCI resort in Florida for 20 years with an average rating (I considered converting to points and was told my property was just a little better than average).  Anyway, I could never get a property in Hawaii until about six to eight weeks prior to the date I wanted.  You need to put your name on the standby list and tell them to call you when something comes available.  Also, make a back up plan at a hotel that you like that can be cancelled at the last minute or a few days prior.   If RCI doesn't give you something that you like, than you can go with the hotel.  

Maybe your resort has high trading power and maybe RCI will be able to provide something for you prior to the eight week period.  But, I wouldn't count on it.  Last thought is that they will probably offer something in Princeville.  Be advised that it rains a lot in that area during the winter.  I would just say no to anything in Princeville during Feb.


----------



## alanraycole (May 13, 2008)

*I just checked availability for the week you hope to travel...*

Of course, availability can change at any time. But, at this moment your options are (assuming your week allows you the same options)...

  Pahio at Bali Hai Villas  (#3031) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

    Banyan Harbor  (#0266) 
Lihue, HI, USA 

    Pahio at the Shearwater  (#2638) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

    The Makai Club at Princeville  (#1254) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

    Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas  (#3681) 
Lihué, HI, USA 

    The Makai Club Cottages  (#1580) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

    Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai  (#1376) 
Princeville, HI, USA 

Notice they are all on Kauai and all but two are in Princeville. Unlike the earlier contributor, I highly recommend Princeville for any time of the year. Kauai's norh shore is my favorite place on earth. However, the only two that are on or within a short walk to a beach are the ones in Lihue. Of the options available, Shearwater is my by far my favorite.

Now, assuming you could easily get anything you wanted, here is a list of the resorts that fit your qualifications (the best with beaches)...

 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Kalia Tower (#7499) 
Honolulu,  HI  96815 

 Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village - The Lagoon Tower (#5996) 
Honolulu,  HI  96815

 Islander on the Beach (#8722) 
Kapaa,,  HI  96746

 Ka'anapali Beach Club (#4985) 
Lahaina,  HI  96761

 Maui Sunset II (#0439) 
Kihei,  HI  96753

 Shell Vacations Club at Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy (#5852) 
Kapaa,  HI  96746

Since you expressed an appreciation for luxury, I thought I should point out that the Hiltons are definitely the most luxurious with Kaanapali the only remaining one that could reasonably be classified as luxurious.

Good luck and enjoy your honeymoon!


----------



## hibbeln (May 14, 2008)

North shore and east shore of Kauai in February is probably not going to give you "swimmable" beaches (that is where the big waves roll in).

We own on Kauai, and recently stayed at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta.  Hawaiian resorts aren't going to be like the GM-NV *at all*.   This is my take on it (for what it's worth).......the GM-NV resort wants you to never leave their grounds, so they have that huge pool, super luxurious rooms, restaurants.....you name it.  The point is that you never leave the resort if they can help it.  Hawaiian resorts tend to be more "a room to sleep in", preferably with a view. They know darn well there are too many great spots to explore for you to sit by a pool at your resort all week.  In fact, some people NEVER use the resort pools in Hawaii because.....well, gee, you're surrounded by ocean!  Now in February, when the waves are big and many beaches are unswimmable (is that a word?) you might head to the pool more.  Also, Hawaiian resorts tend to be smaller and often "homier" feeling, often more like being in a permanent residential complex in feel rather than a mega-resort.

I'm guessing from what you are describing that you would probably like Maui the best, and would probably enjoy the large resorts (non-timeshare) in the Wailea and Ka'anaapali areas (both will have swimmable beaches in February).


----------



## alanraycole (May 14, 2008)

*Deluxe resorts and Kauai's North Shore swimmability.*

Although I have not been to the Mexican resorts in question, I did look them up. I don't think they have anything on the Hiltons. Both Hilton complexes have extensive amenities and could certainly be considered self contained. There are plenty of fine restaurants and even designer shops in each complex. The Hilton Hawaiian Village has its own huge lagoon for swimming as well as deluxe pools. Waikoloa has what could be called a waterpark, including an opportunity to swim with dolphins. I could go on, but I think the point is made.

As for Kauai's north shore beaches and their winter swimmability... not only I, but dozens, if not hundreds of others, on a daily basis find them eminently swimmable year around. I have enjoyed the beaches of Hanalei Bay in winter, spring, summer, and fall. One consideration is the difference between the wave action of summer and winter (spring and fall are somewhere in between). In summer, Hanalei Bay is as smooth as glass. In winter, surfers flock to the beaches for their great waves. One might have a preference, but neither prohibits having a blast!


----------



## Mjasp (May 18, 2008)

I just want to let you know, last month we were at the Hilton Waikoloa Village on the big island in Hawaii...we were NOT in a timeshare but in the resort in a regular hotel room and all I can say about this resort is it is GREAT!

There is no regular beach access from the resort, I think you have to go to the Marriott to go on the beach (i'm not too sure) but ti does have a lagoon, paddle boats, water bikes etc.  a boat and tram to take you around the property and great restaurants.


----------



## JLB (May 18, 2008)

Pretty much in agreement with things already said.

February is peak season, tough to get something even with the best trader.  The search result posted is a typical assortment when you do see stuff, rather devoid of those outstanding resorts on the beach.  The most available are typically on Kauai, like in this search.

Poipu Point (fka the Embassy at Poipu Point) becomes available to non-owners at somewhere around 6 months out).  Lawaii Beach Resort is another one on Kauaii South Shore that would work.  Very little in Princeville would meet your requirements since they are not on the beach.  Kapaa resorts are.

Nice HA resorts appear in the 14-day window (within the two weeks before check-in).  So, do what we did, and what others do, if you can.  Book an acceptable resort ahead of time, so you can go ahead and make all your other trip reservations.  Then, keep searching online.  If something better shows up--and it almost always does--at the last minute, switch.

We switched 2 weeks at Makai Club to one at LBR and one at Poipu Point, both 2 bedroom units.

Since we are posting searches in this thread, to make my point, here is the next five weeks through RCI:

*A Total of 25 Resorts were found for PACIFIC COAST AND HAWAII/HAWAII  *

February will not be so bountiful.


----------



## Mjasp (May 18, 2008)

Where do they get the inventory at 2 weeks out that they didn't have before?

Are they showing the last minute vacations as a trade, so they don't lose money?


----------



## jacknsara (May 18, 2008)

Mjasp said:


> Where do they get the inventory at 2 weeks out that they didn't have before? ...


Aloha,
At two weeks, ongoing RCI exchanges searches cease to work unless the consumer has called and specifically asked to override that limit.  So, the change in the rate of inventory becoming available is less significant than the drop in competition from long standing ongoing searches.
Jack


----------



## Mjasp (May 18, 2008)

Ohhhhhh...Thank You, but are there that many units available where when those searches drop at 2 weeks that you can actually get one


----------



## jacknsara (May 18, 2008)

Mjasp said:


> Ohhhhhh...Thank You, but are there that many units available where when those searches drop at 2 weeks that you can actually get one


Aloha,
Its easy to take any antarctic blue week deposit and check.  There are tuggers who have or continue to do that frequently.  Some occasionaly post on the sightings board.  
When I do it, I copy data from the RCI screen and paste it into an excel spreadsheet.  I haven't done it lately.  I have shared results in the past and may do so again in the future, but do not have anything current worth sharing.
Jack


----------



## JLB (May 19, 2008)

Commenting on 13-16, I just posted a search showing 25 resorts, so, yes, there can be significant inventory.

This is info I got many years ago from an assistant to Ken May.  She told me she never books HA ahead cuz stuff is always available at the last minute.  She explained that that is because HA is such an involved trip, not a simple drive-to destination, and that for a variety of reason when it actually gets down to going there are a lot more cancellations than drive-to destinations.

Then, yes, I would agree that stuff that did not get rented goes into the 14-day window, cuz Madge said that when I saw a sudden huge increase in my FL January search one Dec. 19th.

Ya haveta do online searches and be diligent, cuz it's normally just one cancellation at a time getting deposited.

I believe we have _switched_, upgraded, four times doing that, and are very glad we did every time.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 19, 2008)

Don't you have to pay a fee each time you switch a resort??


----------



## JLB (May 19, 2008)

Yes.  It is a new exchange and you lose whatever amount on the old exchange depending on when you cancel it.  It this case you lose all of it.

All of our _switches_ have been well worth the extra fee, but when it comes to Hawaii, since you already have 2 or 3 thousand bucks spent, another fee to get a memorable resort is more than worth it.

For one of our Florida weeks this past January, we _switched_ twice, and the resort was worth the three fees, and then some, when we walked down the beach and looked at where we switched from.

IMHO



gnipgnop said:


> Don't you have to pay a fee each time you switch a resort??


----------

